# release evaluations



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

One of the best releases I like, its the Stan super X Quattro. you can set the tension on it, and the thumb trigger is very crisp, and smooth.


I have a Carter Hammer on order right now tho.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

For hunting I prefer a wrist strap style release. It's always there from the minute I leave the truck. I am currently shooting a Carter Quickie 1+ and really like it. It is fast to get on the d-loop for those quick shot opportunities and the trigger is very crisp. The short head maximizes draw length so you get all the speed and kinetic energy you can from your rig. This release is easy to shoot with back tension and would work well for targets also.

For 3-d and indoor spots I have a Carter Mini Evolution + on order. I'll post some feedback once I have given it a good evaluation.


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

Carter Quickie 1 +, for reasons noted above & being a wrist strap release, lets you pull higher draw weight. It has no perceptable trigger travel, a desirable feature, IMO.


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a Cobra Caliper strap release. I have tried using others bit it shoots the most consistent for me.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

I use the Carter Quickie for target and hunting but I just got a Carter Chocolate Addiction to use for target instead. I know several Open class and one new pro class shooter that also use the Quickie for 3-D. It's an all around great release and I like the trigger much better than my my Short and Sweet.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha
I use a CJ Eagle 2 release for hunting. For me it keeps me from punching the trigger with my index finger, this release you use your middle finger instead.
For target I use a Carter Little Bighorn 3, I may try a thumb release next season, anybody have any suggestions
I'm listening.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

2wyoming said:


> One of the best releases I like, its the Stan super X Quattro. you can set the tension on it, and the thumb trigger is very crisp, and smooth.
> 
> 
> I have a Carter Hammer on order right now tho.


+1. I use my SX-2 for target and hunting. One of the best feeling releases in my hand and a fantastic trigger.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Primos .44 Caliper by Fletcher Archery

Smooth Trigger
Adjustable Strap for maxmum Draw Length!


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

Carter 2 shot. No perceived trigger travel, and crisp suprise release when shot with back tension. I pull the release in close and fire it with my index and middle finger second pads, with back tension.


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

i use a tru ball copperhead extra for hunting, for target i used to use a bt gold pro ultra three but i just got a ht 2 bt at the florida asa and its great! the head never moves!


----------

